Ask HN: What customer support-related topic should I do a talk on? - fapi1974
======
nnn1234
Excellent idea. Where are you doing this? If its in NYC I can help work on
this. Topics 1\. Cost v efficiency v customer satisfaction triumvirate 2\. Do
you use Customer support as a cost center or lead in to future customers 3\.
Online FAQ,wiki,guide content readability 4\. What metrics are customer
support people incentivized on, how can they be optimized for the specific
business 5\. B2B customer support vs B2C 6\. Is there a feedback mechanism to
either product or sales

------
fapi1974
I'd like to put together a breakfast for startup operations folks in the next
month to discuss customer support related issues that are important to
startups. What topics are people interested in? The idea is I'll get the best
speaker available given the topic.

